# PS3 DTS or DD over optical to Auzentech Prelude



## Horrux (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm trying to use my PC's multi-speaker system to get the best possible sound quality out of the Blu-Rays I play on my PS3. My PC sound card is the Auzentech X-Fi Prelude.

In order to achieve this, I have connected the 2 machines over optical, and I am able to get AAC sound to play back on the PC, but no Dolby Digital or DTS, even though the card is said to be able to decode these streams.

My speakers are 5.1 and are connected through analog outputs on the back of the sound card.

Is there a way to achieve what I desire? Can someone here help me please?

Thanks.


----------



## SaltyFish (Sep 30, 2013)

From what I've heard, the old PCI X-Fi cards should be able to decode Dolby and DTS inputs and send them through the outputs.

I guess the obvious question is, have you set your PS3 to output DTS and/or Dolby?

There's an interesting thread over at Head-Fi that might help regarding PS3 settings; it's near the end of the first post.


----------



## Horrux (Sep 30, 2013)

SaltyFish said:


> From what I've heard, the old PCI X-Fi cards should be able to decode Dolby and DTS inputs and send them through the outputs.
> 
> I guess the obvious question is, have you set your PS3 to output DTS and/or Dolby?
> 
> There's an interesting thread over at Head-Fi that might help regarding PS3 settings; it's near the end of the first post.



Thanks for the advice. However, it didn't do anything for me, for some reason.


----------



## KingPing (Sep 30, 2013)

As far as i know you can't pass opt 5.1 signal though analog 5.1 speakers using the opt input of the sound card.

I too connected my PS3 to my soundcards opt in, but DD or DTS 5.1 never worked.

 If i'm wrong please someone corrects me.


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2013)

KingPing said:


> As far as i know you can't pass opt 5.1 signal though analog 5.1 speakers using the opt input of the sound card.
> 
> I too connected my PS3 to my soundcards opt in, but DD or DTS 5.1 never worked.
> 
> If i'm wrong please someone corrects me.



It seems to me like it should work though. Are there digital 5.1 connections to speakers? Seems like it is no different from using a receiver where you would have an optical in and analog out to the speakers.

I wonder what the issue really is... I'll have to look into it more.

*You have all the latest drivers/software installed right?

http://data.auzentech.com/AZT_PRELUDE71_V1.15_SWPACK_23SEP11.zip <--Driver package

Instructions

Important: Uninstall the current driver(s)
First uninstall the driver and DDL/DTS pack
Reboot the PC
Download and unzip the driver.
Browse to the new driver folder > Audio folder > Setup folder
Double-click ‘setup.exe’ to install
Reboot your PC after completing the installation


----------



## Horrux (Sep 30, 2013)

Yep, I have the latest drivers installed.

I think I have found the crux of the matter, but I have no idea how to fix it. I think the following screenshot illustrates it beautifully:







Basically, this shows that, even though the app suggests I choose my speakers, which means it does "see" them, they are not available in the dropbox. I am pretty sure that's the problem.

I can use the AAC sound format however. And I have no idea what kind of format it is, how good it is, or what. What I do know is that I would really like to get my DTS sound, which this card is rated as supporting....


----------



## Horrux (Oct 1, 2013)

No ideas?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 1, 2013)

Horrux said:


> Yep, I have the latest drivers installed.
> 
> I think I have found the crux of the matter, but I have no idea how to fix it. I think the following screenshot illustrates it beautifully:
> 
> ...





Horrux said:


> No ideas?



I believe your screenshot shows that you are converting the audio generated by your PC to SPDIF *OUT*.
Try disabling that option.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 1, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I believe your screenshot shows that you are converting the audio generated by your PC to SPDIF *OUT*.
> Try disabling that option.



The screenshot shows that there are no other choices but SPDIF out, even though the application clearly states that I should select my speakers. Which I am willing to do, except they are not listed in the dropbox...


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 1, 2013)

Horrux said:


> The screenshot shows that there are no other choices but SPDIF out, even though the application clearly states that I should select my speakers. Which I am willing to do, except they are not listed in the dropbox...



No idea then. Creative lost my business when the first X-Fi was released for this exact reason, shoddy drivers/software.
Good luck.


----------



## KingPing (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't think this has anything to do with Creative, i can't do the same thing Horrux wants to do on my Xonar card either.

I think this is a limitation of how DTS/DD works on PCs.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 2, 2013)

Are there any good gamer soundcards that are able to do this?

The PC is used as a HTPC and gaming machine as well. I think I have some free PCI-E 1x slots in it too.


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Horrux said:


> I'm trying to use my PC's multi-speaker system to get the best possible sound quality out of the Blu-Rays I play on my PS3. My PC sound card is the Auzentech X-Fi Prelude.
> 
> In order to achieve this, I have connected the 2 machines over optical, and I am able to get AAC sound to play back on the PC, but no Dolby Digital or DTS, even though the card is said to be able to decode these streams.
> 
> ...




The soundcard needs to pass the DD or DTS signals to a AV receiver, likewise your PS3 needs to pass DD or DTS signal to the AV receiver. Without a receiver this can not be achieved.




Horrux said:


> Yep, I have the latest drivers installed.
> 
> I think I have found the crux of the matter, but I have no idea how to fix it. I think the following screenshot illustrates it beautifully:
> 
> ...




I think you misunderstand the soundcard's specification.

It supports DTS in two ways.This is DTS Encoding through a technology called "DTS interactive" or "DTS connect". Which essentially encodes and upmixes PCM 2.0 to DTS 5.1, which is later decoded by the receiver.

DTS Decoding is done through SPDIF pass-through mode, its when the existing DTS signals (from a DVD or Blu-ray video etc.) is grabbed and literally pass-through to the AV receiver to decode.

Both decoding and encoding require a digital cable such as Digital Coaxial, Fibre optic or HDMI....and a receiver.


There is nothing wrong with your soundcard, no fault to report. You are just missing the link in your equipment (receiver) to do it.

Edit:

I used to have a X-Fi Prelude and have done exactly what you want.

Edit 2:



KingPing said:


> I too connected my PS3 to my soundcards opt in, but DD or DTS 5.1 never worked.
> 
> If i'm wrong please someone corrects me.



You are correct. The signal will be lost and it'll be converted into pcm 2.0 i.e stereo.




Random Murderer said:


> No idea then. Creative lost my business when the first X-Fi was released for this exact reason, shoddy drivers/software.
> Good luck.



This isn't even a driver issue. Rather than being helpful you just bash Creative and run.


-------------------------------------


Horrux said:


> Yep, I have the latest drivers installed.
> 
> I think I have found the crux of the matter, but I have no idea how to fix it. I think the following screenshot illustrates it beautifully:
> 
> ...



This should help 




> Experience high-quality surround sound from your PC through your home theater with Dolby Digital Live and DTS Connect. It encodes your PC's multi-channel audio into a Dolby Digital or DTS bitstream and outputs it from your soundcard's digital out (S/PDIF), via a single digital cable into your* home theater system*.
> 1.Uses a single digital cable connection - This ensures the integrity of the audio signal and eliminates the confusion, hassle and clutter of multiple analog and digital connections.
> 2.Transforms all PC audio signals into a Dolby Digital or DTS signal - This enables playback of PC audio over millions of *home theater systems *equipped with Dolby Digital or DTS decoding.
> 3.Optimized for low-latency interactive applications - No perceptible delay between video and audio in game play.
> ...





> Dolby® Digital Live is a real-time audio encoding technology that delivers interactive 5.1-channel Dolby Digital audio from games played on PlayStation® 3, Xbox®, and Xbox 360™ consoles.
> 
> Encodes 5.1-channel audio within the console from the game’s audio engine into a Dolby Digital output bitstream compatible with all Dolby Digital 5.1 playback systems, including audio/video receivers (AVRs), *home-theater-in-a-box (HTIB) systems*, and integrated 5.1 speaker systems





> Dolby Digital is an advanced audio coding technology that efficiently delivers up to 5.1 discrete channels of surround sound. Widely used throughout the world for cinema, home theater, and broadcasting, it also enables game developers to deliver a vibrant, totally immersing surround sound gaming experience to players with PlayStation 3, Xbox, and Xbox 360 consoles.
> 
> The key to gaming with interactive, discrete 5.1-channel surround sound is the presence in these consoles of Dolby Digital Live technology. It encodes 5.1-channel audio within the console from the game’s audio engine into a compact Dolby Digital bitstream in real time. Output from the console via a single S/PDIF connector, the bitstream can be decoded for 5.1-channel surround playback by any device equipped with Dolby Digital 5.1 decoding, including virtually all home theater systems and components, and integrated 5.1 speaker systems.



http://software.store.creative.com/software/dolby-digital-live-and-dts-connect-pack/106-18034.aspx
http://www.dolby.com/gb/en/professional/technology/gaming/dolby-digital-live.html


----------



## SaltyFish (Oct 3, 2013)

http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=2551

^_^

EDIT: Found a thread over at AVS that discusses this further.


----------

